# Changes in Visa Types



## sunlight1111111111 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi, I heard that they are going to makes changes in visa types. Right now there are around 50 and they are going to make it around 20. There was going to be a meeting in legislation for this last week but am unable to find out any info in English online for this. Does anyone know anything about it. Thanks.


----------



## sunlight1111111111 (Sep 19, 2013)

Am sorry for not being specific. My question is about Greece. Thanks.


----------



## jaypeg (Nov 21, 2013)

I have no idea....


----------

